# Threadfin Acara



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I have 5 x 3-4" Threadfin Acaras (A. Heckelii). I am wondering how big these guys get? I've done research online and in a few reference books, I have only found conflicting info. I've read anywhere from 5" - 8" with one website stating 10".


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I've generally found most of these sand shifters get 8-10"...I've mostly read 8-10" for Heckeliis


----------

